# "The New Woman"..more coming soon...I think...I hope!



## skinnie minnie (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I've got the next chapters of "The New Woman" almost figured out enough to begin writing again. Please be patient. I've just had a momentary lack of patience here myself come to think of it.
Skinnie Minnie


----------



## J34 (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome! :happy:


----------



## VVET (Dec 8, 2010)

skinnie minnie said:


> I think I've got the next chapters of "The New Woman" almost figured out enough to begin writing again. Please be patient. I've just had a momentary lack of patience here myself come to think of it.
> Skinnie Minnie



Thanks  It's worth waiting for


----------



## fatlilboy (Dec 9, 2010)

I loved that story.....fantasized about it as did a LOT of big guys.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 16, 2010)

Please post more very soon. It's the best story here!!!!!


----------



## VVET (Mar 21, 2011)

Can I get impatient now? (drooling)


----------



## skinnie minnie (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, you can get impatient. I have been very busy lately and I apologize for the delay, and I have been writing some here and there when I have had the chance. I will try my best to get enough done to make it worthwhile to post it. Thanks very much for your interest. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## VVET (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, I am & I'm sure that there are others, who are also eager to view your offerings.


----------

